# How long do the effects of bute last?



## MegaBeast (6 August 2010)

Mare is on danilon at the moment after being 2/10 lame on Wednesday (PSD).  She  had two sachets wed night, two sachets thurs morning then 1 sachet Thursday night and 1 sachet this morning at 8am.  I gave her a sachet 8pm tonight and put her straight out (she's on field rest), she trotted straight off to her friends and the only indication of lameness was a slight head nod.

Am I right in saying that after 12hours the pain killing effect of the bute would have pretty much worn off?  Obviously the dose I gave her would need to be absorbed before taking effect. What I'm wondering is how much of the improvement in her gait is attributable to the bute given 12 hours before and how much is genuine improvement.

Thanks


----------



## SKY (6 August 2010)

it should be 2 night and morning for 2 days, then 1 night and morning for 3 days then 1 every other day if needed.  for blood tests can stay in system for 10-14 days.  but for pain 24 hours you should see is sore or not.


----------



## FigJam (6 August 2010)

Have heard a vet say recently that he would do lameness workup 24hrs after last bute dose if that helps?


----------



## MegaBeast (6 August 2010)

FigJam said:



			Have heard a vet say recently that he would do lameness workup 24hrs after last bute dose if that helps?
		
Click to expand...

that does help... so 12hours there may still be some in the system but not huge amounts... guessing that some of her improvement must be genuine and some due to bute... going to have to be patient til next week... don't want to be giving myself false hope!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (6 August 2010)

megabeast, to get a clear indication of whether your horse has improved you will have to wait 4 days from last administration (ie 4 blocks of 24 hours). for her blood to test clean and clear 14 days would be required.


----------



## MegaBeast (6 August 2010)

I know there'll still be traces in the system for ages and that I'll have to wait a few days to say for sure that she's sound without it.  But trying to get a handle on how much of the improvement seen tonight is down to the bute.

Wondering if it's like with people where you can feel the ibuprofen or similar has worn off an hour or so before the next dose is due.  Well, I can anyway as I generally start creaking!


----------



## FigJam (6 August 2010)

Tomorrow morning should give you a pretty good idea then if she's not had more since yesterday morning?  Agree that in terms of dope testing etc it is much longer to get out of the system, but in terms of masking lameness it shouldn't have an effect after the 24hrs, or so I've been led to believe when Hopalong was in a couple of years ago for lameness workups.


----------



## MegaBeast (6 August 2010)

FigJam said:



			Tomorrow morning should give you a pretty good idea then if she's not had more since yesterday morning?  Agree that in terms of dope testing etc it is much longer to get out of the system, but in terms of masking lameness it shouldn't have an effect after the 24hrs, or so I've been led to believe when Hopalong was in a couple of years ago for lameness workups.
		
Click to expand...

She had a dose this evening and then went straight out hence reasoning she's had 12hours since previous dose as the one I'd just given her wouldn't have been absorbed yet.

She's still having one sachet of bute twice daily til Sunday so will have to be patient til Monday... unless anyone can tell me the pain masking effect of one sachet of bute will have reduced after 12hours!


----------



## TarrSteps (6 August 2010)

Also, NSAIDs are anti-inflammatories, not just analgesics, so if there has been an inflammatory process in play a few days of bute - at a loading then maintenance dose - plus rest would improve a relatively mild situation.  That's no guarantee the underlying issue has improved and/or the horse would stay sound back at the previous level of activity.

I've occasionally been involved in "managing" older horses with various arthritic etc conditions in moderate work and many were functionally sound with as little as a scoop/package every other day, which supports the 24 hour idea.

Sorry, I know it's not what you want to hear but I'd wait another day at least of having her off bute and back at her previous level of activity before assuming the problem has passed.


----------



## FigJam (6 August 2010)

Hmmm... afraid I think you'll need to keep patient until next week!  I know it's easier said than done, but better than getting your hopes up too quickly?!  Will keep everything crossed for you though.


----------



## MegaBeast (6 August 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			Sorry, I know it's not what you want to hear but I'd wait another day at least of having her off bute and back at her previous level of activity before assuming the problem has passed.
		
Click to expand...

Totally!  I'm well aware that the injury could well recur if indeed it actually ever improves (PSD although in forelimb).  However the damage to the ligament is slight so I'm trying (but failing) to be optimistic.

She won't be off the bute til next week, and will probably be scanned again to assess progress. (if any).


----------



## MegaBeast (6 August 2010)

FigJam said:



			Hmmm... afraid I think you'll need to keep patient until next week!  I know it's easier said than done, but better than getting your hopes up too quickly?!  Will keep everything crossed for you though. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, being patient isn't one of my stronger characteristic!.  I'm swinging from the depths of despair and considering an alternative career for her as a broodmare to being vaguely hopeful.  Last thing I want is false hope as I'm well aware that PSD prognosis is generally poor although my vet (whom I trust implicitly) suggested that in this instance it's poor short term but good long term.


----------

